# Problem z polską lokalizacją gentoo

## wlodarek4

Witam i proszę o pomoc w takiej sprawie ;

wg opisu w handbooku przystąpiłem do spolszczenia gentoo .

Ale zauważyłem że w katalogu domowym nie mam pliku .bashrc 

Po uruchomieniu programu "locale-gen"  wyskakuje mi teraz taki8 błąd ;

```
darek@Toorox ~ $ sudo locale-gen

 * Generating 6 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs

 *  (1/6) Generating pl_PL.ISO-8859-2 ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *  (2/6) Generating en_US.ISO-8859-1 ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *  (3/6) Generating en_US.UTF-8 ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *  (4/6) Generating de_DE.ISO-8859-1 ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *  (5/6) Generating de_DE.ISO-8859-15@euro ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *  (6/6) Generating de_DE.UTF-8 ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Generation complete

darek@Toorox ~ $ locale -a

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_COLLATE to default locale: No such file or directory

C

POSIX

de_DE

de_DE.iso88591

de_DE.iso885915@euro

de_DE.utf8

de_DE@euro

deutsch

en_US

en_US.iso88591

en_US.utf8

german

pl_PL

pl_PL.iso88592

polish

```

Co jeszcze zrobiłem źle   :Question: 

Proszę o pomoc   :Very Happy: 

----------

## soban_

U mnie .bashrc wyglada tak:

```
if [[ $- != *i* ]] ; then

        # Shell is non-interactive.  Be done now!

        return

fi

#te 3 linijki nizej poprawiaja dzialanie man

alias man="LC_ALL=pl_PL.utf8 man"

export LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8

export LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

```

Jesli masz baselayout-2 to mozesz sprobowac z moim skryptem ( wget www.soban.pl/utf8.sh && chmod +x utf8.sh && ./utf8.sh ) - ewentualnie porownaj sobie pliki.

Tylko ze to jest konfiguracja pod UTF-8:

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ locale

LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8

```

A Ty chyba uzywasz iso88592  :Wink: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *wlodarek4 wrote:*   

> Ale zauważyłem że w katalogu domowym nie mam pliku .bashrc 

 

Ja też nie mam.

Co tam masz

```
locale
```

?

Może przelogowanie? reboot?

.

----------

## wlodarek4

```
darek@Toorox ~ $ locale

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=pl_PL.utf8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.utf8

darek@Toorox ~ $

```

Mam takie coś  :Very Happy: 

Zauważyłem tylko żze program locale-gen  generuje lokalizacje typu 8859-2 

Jak to w końcu powinno być  :Question: 

----------

## Aktyn

Jak chcesz mieć UTF-8 to trzeba sobie je wpisać, i uruchomić locale-gen, niestety nie pamiętam gdzie, ale to w manualu jest w którym pliku, myśle że pisałeś w nim skoro masz już jakieś polskie locale.

A jak chcesz iso88592, to skoro już masz wygenerowane, to jeszcze sobie musisz wpisać w pliku konfiguracyjnym, aby podczas startu odpalały się locale pl_PL.iso88592, też jest w manualu o lakalizacjach. Teraz ręcznie możesz tylko klepnąć:

```
export LANG=pl_PL.iso88592
```

W każdym razie na coś trzeba się zdecydować, albo iso88592 albo utf-8.

----------

## soban_

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-802980.html juz bylo na ten temat.

----------

